# Tata Indicom Broadband Problems



## abracadabra (Apr 29, 2006)

I am currently facing some problems with me connection from Tata. I make use of 64 Kbps unlimited connection. I know 64 Kbps isn't broadband. the problems as follows:

[v.1.]
*1. *After system restarting or waking up from a state of shutdown the connection gets established automatically. Fine till here. When I open IE or Firefox and type in a web address (say google.com) without the *www* I immediately receive an error message saying *the page not found*.  But if I were to initiate of fire up my connecton using a download manager or something of that sort the connection becomes very active and if I again type the same address without the www part it correctly loads the page. . what could be the possible solution to overcome this

I usally at anytime of the day a decent speed for my usage of about 10 - 15 KBps which is more than enough for my present work.

*2. *Another problem is that when I use a torrent downlaoding software it continously keeps saying that my *download is limited*. I happen to be made aware that TATA seems to be using a *firewall *because that is the trouble highlighted. I make use of utorrent for my download and have optimized the setting to the best possible manner and still the same error exists. anyway out...

U could also post u r problem related *ONLY* *TATA INDICOM BROADBAND* connection here and get some solutions out



*[ver.2.]*
*.Q.*I have also enabled *Obtain IP Address and DNS Address Automatically *. Does this pose any problems.

*.A.* No, Works fine now. Added DNS Servers *203.197.12.30* & *203.197.12.42*. Thnx to Sourabh



*[ver.3.]*
how can i tweak my conection to get the last little juice outta of it !!!


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 29, 2006)

Another tata indicom broadband user here, i face very little problem with the connection. Only issue was when i blew up the router two times within a week and a couple of times where in the cable was broken, it took about a week or so.

As for your problems, you havent mentioned what kind of connection you have a usb modem/router. Your first problem seems to be coz of the DNS servers, I use to face such problems too until digen told me abt these public dns servers like 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 , Change them with Tata Indicom's DNs servers which in my case are -

203.197.12.30
203.197.12.42

2. I use utorrent too for all my torrent downloads and face no problems what so ever. The torrent problem may be due to a poorly seeded torrent or a tracker problem. What exactly is the problem using torrents?


----------



## nix (Apr 30, 2006)

hi all,
i'm also thinking of getting tata's broadband. i'm thinking about 64kbps unlimited coz 128 kbps unltd is expensive. abcradabacra, what d/l speed do you get with 64kbps unltd?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 30, 2006)

abracadabra said:
			
		

> 2. Another problem is that when I use a torrent downlaoding software it continously keeps saying that my download is limited.



just a quick suggestion,

try to increase the upload limit.. then see what happens...

at my computer i have seen that anything bellow 6KBPS upload speed sets the uTorrents to limited download...


----------



## saiaspire (May 3, 2006)

I used to have TATA INDICOM BB, the performance was too bad. I changed to Dataone and later realised wat true bb really is....


----------



## srik_20032003 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi 

I'm using TATA Indicom 128kbps Broadband (Router) base connection. The download speed is in between 8 to 12 kbps. Sometimes it goes down to 1 kbps. Please let me know this is relevant compared to 128kbps connection?? Also My LAN connection speed always shows 12.0 Mbps.

Plz Reply


----------



## jayanth_nadig (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,

i am using TataIndicom Wymax 254 KBPS speed. untill yesterday internet was working fine. but from yesterday afternoon it's not recognizing the connection itself.

i called the customer care and one lady tried to help me out by changing TCP/IP settings. i gave use the following ip address and entered 192.168.1.1 and subnet mask as 255.255.255.0 and default gate way as 192.168.168.2 and didn't enter anything in DNS server.

still the problem didn't solved. what should i do? Please help me. it's urgent.

Thanks and Regards,

Jayanth Nadig


----------

